
Create a blank virtual machine for VMWare's VMPlayer online - nickb
http://vmcreator.com/virtual-machine.html
======
imsteve
Nice little tool, but what we really need is something like this for XEN, plus
more options.

~~~
wmf
Doesn't Xen already come with tools to create VMs? If you find them too hard
to use, maybe try Fedora's virt-manager.

------
darose
Also <http://www.easyvmx.com/>

